# Ohio man tells Indiana police he didn't realize woman was dead while having ...



## ArtVandolay (Jan 13, 2011)

... sex with her.



WASHINGTON, Ind. &#8212; Police say an Ohio man accused of having sex with a  corpse told investigators he didn't at first realize the woman was  dead.
               Fifty-five-year-old Richard Elwood Sanden of Geneva,  Ohio, was being held on $500,000 bond Wednesday in the Daviess County  Jail in Washington, Ind., on charges including abuse of a corpse and  possession of marijuana.
               The Washington Times-Herald reports police arrested  Sanden on Saturday night after they were called to the dead woman's  apartment.
               The newspaper reports Sanden told police he was having  sex with the 48-year-old woman whom he had known for a few months when  he realized she wasn't breathing. He told police he administered CPR and  called an ambulance.
               The woman's cause of death remains under investigation.
               ___
               Information from: Washington Times-Herald, washtimesherald.com


----------



## meds4me (Jan 13, 2011)

*WHOA*   dont know what to say after reading that ! :0O


----------



## nvthis (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah.. If I only had a nickle for everytime that's happened to me.. And it's always the same too. They never mention they're dead ahead of time, so ya get no heads up what-so-ever.. Totally inconsiderate in my book..


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, I see Ritchie's point: we've all dated women that were so exciting in bed that you wouldn't have known if they died in the middle of the action, even while you were throwing down your best stylings at them.  The lady, God rest her soul, must have been quite the salad-tosser while she was breathing--not.

Wait--if I was practicing in the shower and my hand died, I think I'd know it pretty quick.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 13, 2011)

wow! how many of us can say we've banged someone to death and mean it? i wanna know what kinda smoke he had, i need me some of that


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 13, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 13, 2011)

Reminds me of that Married with Children episode. When Buck was sent to mate with another dog.
Peggy Bundy: Al, this isn't a check for $10,000. This is a bill for $10,000.
Al Bundy: If you read it carefully, the bill actually says, $100,000.
Peggy Bundy: What happened? I thought Buck was ready.
Al Bundy: Oh, Buck was ready all right. A little too ready. In fact, far ready beyond possible for our Lady of Astoria. Or should I say, the late Lady of Astoria.
Peggy Bundy: Til death Al?
Al Bundy: And beyond!


----------



## cubby (Jan 13, 2011)

If he did'nt relize she was dead, that dose'nt speak too highly of his previous sexual encounters. But it would be a welcomed break from all that talking afterwards.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 13, 2011)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Wait--if I was practicing in the shower and my hand died, I think I'd know it pretty quick.



:shocked:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2011)

Dry cold and thinking that is normal.

I have known a few in my time.

I was polite enough to poke them in the eye to see if they still move as I leave though.

eace:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 13, 2011)

Man...talk about bad sex!


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 13, 2011)

:doh:Hahaha these responses are too funny


----------



## Rockster (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh I hate it when that happens!


----------



## roadapple (Jan 13, 2011)

Got a lite?...................Honey?


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 16, 2011)

It's a little easier to tell when a guy is dead, he may be stiff but he doesn't move (which is OK for a onetimer) . I've killed a few


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 16, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Irish (Jan 17, 2011)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> It's a little easier to tell when a guy is dead, he may be stiff but he doesn't move (which is OK for a onetimer) . I've killed a few


 
suffocate them with love did ya?  

sounds like he stabbed her to death...


----------

